# My Setup!



## leonecam (Apr 19, 2015)

Mazzer Mini Doserless A and an S1 Mini Vivaldi. I've had lots and lots of practice here!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Loving that coffee chart


----------



## leonecam (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks! One of those I saw and had to get immediately. Bought it in Melbourne after a visit to St Ali


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Always liked the look of the S1. How is it?


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 19, 2015)

leonecam said:


> Mazzer Mini Doserless A and an S1 Mini Vivaldi. I've had lots and lots of practice here!


Quality, where did you get that coffee frame?? its nice.


----------



## leonecam (Apr 19, 2015)

t's been great. The dual boiler is a big plus. To be honest, the 53mm group head took me a while to figure out because it changes the dose sizes you'd use if you were coming from an E61 machine. Once I figured out the doses, it's easy to use, quick to warm up, and does the trick nicely. The steam is great; if I was more of an artist I'd have gotten some latte art in.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh, surprised that it's 53mm


----------



## leonecam (Apr 19, 2015)

Zephyr, I got it in Australia but the wife has just pointed out that the internet might help and...it has:

http://popchartlab.com/products/the-compendious-coffee-chart


----------



## leonecam (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah it's pretty rare as a 53. That said, once you get used to the dosing you'd have a hard time telling the difference.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think the biggest difference is that you can't use aftermarket filters.


----------



## leonecam (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes, that's totally right. On an older machine I had a VST but there isn't an equivalent here


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

leonecam said:


> Zephyr, I got it in Australia but the wife has just pointed out that the internet might help and...it has:
> 
> http://popchartlab.com/products/the-compendious-coffee-chart


thanks for the heads up , can't buy it though as I am trying not to spend anything more on coffee things 2.5 days and counting , and I spoke to Coffeechap yesterday so I am doing quite well by my standards


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Rave also have one of those framed coffee charts on the wall. So many different ways of producing coffee!


----------



## leonecam (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah I hear you...hard to not keep buying things. My eyes have started wandering towards that new Linea Mini....


----------



## philj (Oct 29, 2015)

How do you hav to adjust the dosing. I thought it would just be the same as it has deeper baskets?


----------



## philj (Oct 29, 2015)

leonecam said:


> Yeah it's pretty rare as a 53. That said, once you get used to the dosing you'd have a hard time telling the difference.


How do you hav to adjust the dosing. I thought it would just be the same as it has deeper baskets?


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

leonecam said:


> Yes, that's totally right. On an older machine I had a VST but there isn't an equivalent here


I use IMS precision baskets and screen (bought them on a group buy few years ago) - definitely took my coffee making up a notch or two !


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Lovely set up, I've always liked the look of the Vivald S1


----------



## Saveloy (Aug 3, 2016)

Picking up my Mini Vivaldi II in a couple of days, and I can't wait!


----------

